# I think this is in the Sarasota area. Sorry to hear this.



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I have not posted any fishing reports in a while and am in a very distraught state posting one today. Sometime yesterday, while my wife was home and my garage door left open for apparently a few hours with the car in the garage, someone came in and stole over $4000 worth of rods, reels and spear guns. I am asking for any and all on this forum to keep their ear to the wall for any information, possible leads or advice on how to deal with the insurance claim I will be filing.



Overall, 11 rods and reels were taken along with 5 spearguns. I will give an itemized list of the gear, so if anyone comes across or hears of any extremely “good deals” on some high quality gear, please get back with me.



Stadic 5000 reel w 8ft Terramar Rod

Quantum Smoke pts40 reel w custom made 7ft6” black w blue trim Sick Rod

Stradic 3000 ci4+ reel w custom made 7’6” black w red trim Sick Rod

Sustain 3000 reel w custom made 7’9” black w silver/white trim Sick Rod

(all Sick Rods have inshore slayer lettering on them)

Stradic 4000 reel w 7’6” Redbone rod

Stradic 2500 reel w 7’ Daiwa Team X (rod is all silver)

3 Sahara reels, a 2500, 3000 and a 4000 paired w Calico Jack rods

1 Quantum Accurist Baitcaster w Falcon Rod

1 Daiwa Coastal Baitcaster w Falcon Rod



3 AB Biller Guns a 36, 42 and 48

Seahornet smaller gun, probably a 36 or 24

JLB (don’t have all the full specs on that one right now)



Needless to say, it is very discouraging to think of all that was lost and yet, even more disturbing to think about what kind of desperate, brazen person would do such a thing. I have never filled out an insurance claim and am a bit worried about the process; especially since I don’t have receipts for much of the equipment. I do have boxes for many of the reels and online ordering receipts for a few things but not much for the guns. I do have friends that can verify the gear I had.



We do have a possible lead that we gave to the cops during the walk through/beginning of the investigation. A man by the name of Travis Tipton scammed my wife out of $300 a few months ago claiming he would do some work around our house. In the process of pricing out things he said he would do, he noticed the fishing equipment and commented to my wife about how nice it was and how he fishes as well. We soon realized after researching him on Facebook that he was not a very good guy and has been in and out of prison for scamming people and burglary. Now, it isn’t much to go on, and with this situation, it could be anyone, but again just want people on this website to keep an eye and ear out if you come across anything that looks like what I have listed.



Your friend in fishing,

Bill Capobianco

You like this Unlike 

Quote
MultiQuote
Report

#2 [Any Information Please!: post #2] OFFLINE ctcap2000 - ctcap2000

Advanced Member
Members
PipPipPip
102 posts

ctcap2000

Posted Yesterday, 07:23 AM

Also, If anyone is on other fishing websites, maybe help post it or forward to any and all fishing type websites to see what comes up?



if anyone has any information My number is 727 457 2059---- New Port Richey, FL 



I made a mistake, he is in the New Port Richey, FL area.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2017)

Check Craigslist, Let it go, and pawn shops. Happened to me once. Now all my fishing gear, tools, saws, blades, and any other valuables go in a room next to where I sleep. And I live in a good neighborhood. Haul it in and out daily. Can't even leave it in a vehicle. If anybody wants it they gotta go through a pit bull, barking ass rat terrier, and 00' buckshot. Sucks my house smells like bait and gas sometimes but I'll never lose my stuff again without a fight. Custom rods are easy to spot on the sand and piers. I'd be hunting for em. Sucks.....But that's how people are


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

That really does suck! I dont know if it's just me, but those are more than fishing poles and gear, they are memories.
C-list would be a good spot to check, and if his rods are customs then it would be pretty easy to spot them. Maybe he can make an inventory letter and pass it on to local pawn shops?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2017)

pods said:


> That really does suck! I dont know if it's just me, but those are more than fishing poles and gear, they are memories.
> C-list would be a good spot to check, and if his rods are customs then it would be pretty easy to spot them. Maybe he can make an inventory letter and pass it on to local pawn shops?


Police won't care. And most pawn shops don't neither unless the police are on them. I wouldn't notify the pawn shops either. If it's the Florida I remember from living there the pawn shops love meth heads.... Junkies are their best customers. The shops ain't rattin on money. I would go in every day looking and if I found some of my stuff then I'd be on them with the law. Pay attention to all the classifieds and be vigilant. I hear ya on the memories part...... It's about more than the money


----------

